# MacBook Pro freezes on grey screen after login.



## HeatherS1992 (Mar 27, 2016)

After I put my password in, it loads half way on the bar and then everything disappears to a grey screen. Is my hard drive fried? I have so much stuff I can't afford to lose!!


----------



## msq87 (May 3, 2016)

1.on your computer and hold down four keys PR Command and Alt.
2.Restart your computer and hold down the ALT (option) Key and boot your laptop with recovery drive and verify and repair your hard drive.
Apply these two steps everything will be cleared after these steps.


----------

